# Thinking of buying - Lund 1875 Impact



## LightningRod (Jun 11, 2014)

My wife and I spent the weekend reviewing, contemplating, and considering whether or not to go ahead and purchase the new Lund 1875 Impact. 

As we are both recreational fishers, we enjoy our time spent on the water as much as anyone. 

Knowing the investment involved with such a purchase, I was hoping to gain some feedback and learn the pros and cons to the aforemention boat. 

We're looking to primarly fish walleye, bass, salmon, pike, and a few others. Our focus will be on inland lakes/rivers, saginaw bay, and some Lk Huron/Michigan travels. 

Thoughts? 

Is it a good investment? Does it retain is resale power after 5-10 years?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

You may get some first hand answers on here about that exact boat, but I would also cross post this query over on Walleye Central. There are a bunch of Lund owners over there and very likely some have that same boat right now.

I have a Lund 1660 ProV that's almost 20 years old and haven't had one minutes worth of trouble with it.

NB


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I agree with Natty. The 1875 is big enough for the waters and species you mentioned. Lunds generally command higher resale prices than most makers.

I have had a 1700 Pro Sport for 11 years (it is now 17 yrs old) and hav had zero problems. I have had it in pretty rough seas on Lakes Michigan, St. Clair and Erie and had no concern about the boat.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for the quality feedback! We're excited about this purhcase and I am happy to hear that current Lund owners haven't been let down. 

LR


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I think its time to bring up to the wife how much its gonna cost to trick it out. Maybe go for renting inside storage and negotiate down...

You'll love the boat.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I owned a Tyee and regret selling that boat big time. I could have used it till I die. I just didn't like the Merc 115 outboard, it had a 2 plus 2 gimmick to save fuel, and started to struggle going from 2 cylinders to 4, and some stories I read suggested it might get expensive to service, so I sold it. Now I cant find a good used one that doesn't cost a small fortune. I had guys lined up to buy it too, so resale will be a breeze!!
Your Lund could be the last boat you ever need!
Have fun.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I spent the first 48 years of my life in aluminum boats. Then I got a small glass boat. I wish I hadn't spent the first 5 decades being abused by aluminum. I will never buy tin for anything but a Jon boat any more.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never stuck my tin boat on a sandbar...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL Good thing or it may have dented.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

ESOX said:


> LOL Good thing or it may have dented.


No question, glass is a smoother ride, but at a price, and glass boats rot with wood wrapped in glass, I'm redoing one now, tin doesn't rot, just dent's like you mentioned.. Personal choice, that's why I have one of both! LOL.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Newer quality glass boats have no wood whatsoever, anywhere.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Good one Paul. I think the OP is getting a great boat anyway.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

My buddy bought the 1775. I've went for joy rides and fished out of it. Great boat. I personally like the 'tyee' better. I say 'tyee' because it's really the fisherman model. It's just one name now. A few changes but over all it's not as heavy as the typical tyee. I personally have a 2004 1700 Fisherman. Bought from original owner. Not one issue with my Honda. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Justo (Aug 14, 2012)

I purchased a new 1775 Impact in 2012, sport model with a 115 opti. Love it.
There are many differnt lund models to chose from and price to go along with them. Any question fell free to PM me, also check out walleye central you can find all the info you are searching for.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 11, 2014)

That's truly great news, Justo. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Get the full walk-thru windshield, I believe its the Sport... IF you want to keep the wife and/or fishing buddy's dry.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Bought a 2003 Lund Fisherman 2000 last year and haven't looked back. It has met all of our needs. I'm sold on the Lund quality. Had it out 2 Sundays ago on St. clair with my wife and daughter. They rode in the rear jump seats and were very comfortable and dry despite the pleasure boat traffic and waves coming at us from all directions around the channels and shallow bays. Just wish the perch had cooperated.


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

I own a 1850 fisherman, full windshield, would not have anything else. that's why I bought it. only prob with my rig is HP. it has a Honda 90, and it does great. but wish it had a 115 on it, not sure of the mileage but its great I can run 34 mph loaded boat fuel and 2 men. and use tenths of gallons of gas. any who mine is a 97 so its outdated on the new transom improvements but the new on all boats can take the HP, what I want to say is put as much HP behind it as possible or you can afford, I would if I ever bought new. good luck!


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

I bought a 2004 Lund 1700 Explorer/115 four stroke new and have had a great time with it. A full windshield would be nice as mine is only a single console. Fishing buddies complain on cold days. My reason for going with a single console was for more usable space. On nice days it's not a problem. Quality has been great. Been in some pretty rough water with it and always felt safe. Cost to rig your boat depends on whether you do it or have it done. It's not hard but there is a process of thinking ahead and figuring out where to mount stuff before drilling any holes. Make sure you max out the horse power on the main engine. There are several different ways to slow a boat down but too small of a motor and you'll never be happy. My reason for going with a Lund was when the salesman told me to "go ahead and try to rip out that console". I tried that on a few other brands at a boat show and got yelled at, they thought I was trying to break it. Go figure! Good luck in your purchase.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Of course you are getting a 150 hp, kicker, 80 lb thrust bow mount minnkota with ipilot/link...air ride seats, top and 3 bank charger?...what are they quoting?.....my only complaint might be bow and mid ship depth for bigger waters.....


----------

